# Morgentau-Tröpfchen-Feuchtigkeit....? Wie?



## pixelino (10. Juli 2003)

Hi, habe über die Suche schon einiges zum Thema Wassertropfen gefunden. Aber ich hätte gern sowas wie Morgentau auf Gegenständen (z.B. auf Gras, Fensterscheibe, Tischfläche o.ä.) Also winzige Tröpfchen-Feuchtigkeit. So in etwa wie Schweißperlen auf der Haut.
Hat jemand n Tip. Oder gibt's evtl. ein Plug, das sowas kann?

Danke, pixelino


----------



## nanda (10. Juli 2003)

Schwierig, schwierig. Letztens wollte jemand Bierschaum machen. Postings: 0.

Aber vielleicht hilft Dir das Tut hier, wenn Du ein paar Einstellungen veränderst.


----------



## pixelino (10. Juli 2003)

Danke nanda,

aber das Tut hatte ich mir schon angeguckt und damit komm ich nicht auf das, was ich mir vorstelle.

Ich frage mich, wie die Profi-Werbeleute z.B. immer diese hauchfeinen, "frischen" Tröpfchen auf Biergläsern oder auch den leichten Schweiß bei entsprechenden männlichen Models (Baccardi, Turnschuhwerbung o.ä.) hinbekommen.

Na, mal sehen, ob noch jemand was weiß.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Juli 2003)

Ich würde es mit einer "fertigen" Textur und Ebenenmodis probieren...

Agentur: Tropfen auf Glas...


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juli 2003)

Hai,

@pixelino soweit ich weiß sprühen die Werbeleute diese Tröpfchen
vor dem Fotografieren auf das Objekt.

Glycerin ??? oder so 

Ciao


----------



## nanda (11. Juli 2003)

Ich schätze mal, Du suchst etwas wie das Schwarz/Weiß-Bild in der Mitte auf der Seite hier. 

Die Reflexionen bekommst Du ja grundsätzlich mit dem von mir geposteten Tut (oder einem anderen Water Drops bzw. Droplets-Tut) hin.

Was somit im Moment fehlt ist nur ein Gedankenstoß, wie man - natürlich mit geringstem Aufwand - möglichst kleine, runde, etwas ungleichmäßige Punkte hinbekommt. Leider fällt mir hierzu im Moment nichts ein.

Aber vielleicht Thomas L., Mythos007, smallB, Royal BSE oder wie die PS-Könige alle heißen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *... sprühen die Werbeleute diese Tröpfchen
> vor dem Fotografieren auf das Objekt ...*



Genau so ist es. Der Eifer in Ehren, aber es muss tatsächlich nicht
Alles und Jedes immer künstlich nachgebildet werden. Auch die reale
Welt hat eine Menge hübscher Möglichkeiten und Effekte parat.

Zu den feinen und leicht unregelmäßigen Tröpfchen:

Schonmal einen Pinsel in mittlerer Tröpfchengröße erstellt?
Mal mit den Werkzeugeinstellungen gespielt?
Malabstand, Streuung, Rundheit-Jitter, Winkel-Jitter,Größen-Jitter und Anzahl

Damit kann man sooooo viel machen, auch hübsche Flächen voller süßer
kleiner Wassertröpfchen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## pixelino (15. Juli 2003)

Also, ich werde jetzt mal probieren, wie Lightbox es empfiehlt, über Pinsel erstellen usw., an die Sache ranzugehen. Bin diesbezüglich zwar unerfahren, da nur Photoshop Hobbyanwender. Aber ich wühl mich mal durch. Man lernt ja gern dazu.

@Thomas L. : Den Hinweis "Agentur: Tropfen auf Glas..." versteh ich nicht. Sorry, bin noch nicht lange hier auf dem Board.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Wie es der Zufall so will, war eben/heute ein Bericht auf Pro Sieben:

Der Auftrag von Wassertropfen erfolgt(te) durch ein Gemisch aus Wasser und Glycerin nachträglich mit einem Minikompressor und Airbrushpistole!

Agenturen arbeiten mit den verücktesten Tricks !!!

Ich meinte mit Agentur: Tropfen auf Glas

Da wird eine starre Glasscheibe oder eine flexible (Acryl) mit Wassertropfen ( obiges Gemisch oder ähnliches ) besprüht und vor das Objekt gestellt....


----------



## chriZ (17. Juli 2003)

Ich würds ähnlich wie Lightbox machen.


Offtopic:
Noch einer der immer Galileo guckt?


----------

